
Mozilla has 'no plans' to offer Firefox without Pocket - tomkwok
http://venturebeat.com/2015/11/12/mozilla-has-no-plans-to-offer-firefox-without-pocket/
======
ck2
One about:config setting and it is disabled.

But it is a disturbing commericialization of an open source product.

I suspect there will be (more) forks with the radical upcoming extension
changes.

